# EINLADUNG zur 6. Mömlinger Cross Country RUM-Tour am 21.8.2011



## tyerax (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo Biker!

Am Sonntag den  21.Aug.2011 findet zwischen Mömlingen und Hainstadt (Bay/Hessische Landesgrenze), anlässlich des "Grenzfestes" die 6.RUM (Rund Um Mömlingen) Cross-Country MTB-Tour statt!

Hierzu ist jeder Traillastige Biker herzlich eingeladen 

Wir haben wieder eine 30km (ca.850hm), und eine 60km (ca.1400hm) Strecke *für Euch* ausgeschildert.
Es gibt eine kleine Anmelde/Startgebühr (5), und zwei Verpflegungsstationen auf den Strecken!

Start ist morgens ab 8.30Uhr - 9.30Uhr am Grenzfest.

Mehr Infos über Anfahrt sowie Parkmöglichkeiten findet Ihr  auf www.mtb-moemlingen.de oder fragt einfach hier im Forum nach!


Viele Grüße aus Mömlingen


----------



## bernd e (14. Juli 2011)

Ist die 30 km Strecke quasi die neue MTB-Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tyerax (14. Juli 2011)

@ Bernd_e

teils, teils. Unser Waldangebot ist halt leider nicht unerschöpflich und die letztjährige Strecke wollen wir nicht schon wieder fahren. A bisserl Abwechslung muss sei!

Die besten Trailabschnitte der permanenten Strecke werden wir auf jeden Fall  integrieren.

Die 60er bekommen dann mit dem Olympia Park die volle Traildröhnung! 

Der ganz genaue Streckenverlauf liegt eh noch nicht vor.

Gruß

tyerax

PS.: hast du die Runde schon unter die Stollen genommen?


----------



## bernd e (14. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Info.
Die Strecke bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Jetzt hat erst mal Stromberg Vorrang.


----------



## tyerax (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo nochmal!

wir bieten dieses Jahr auch eine 1 stündige geführte MTB Tour für Anfänger an.

Start 09:00Uhr

Soll heißen wenn Ihr Herrchen, Frauchen oder Kindchen das MTBiken etwas näher bringen wollt, könnt Ihr Sie gerne bei uns abgeben während Ihr über die Trails surfen könnt. 

Also, bis zum 21.8. wir freuen uns auf Euch.


----------



## bernd e (17. Juli 2011)

Schön ausgedrückt


----------



## Torpedo64 (19. August 2011)

Auf der Mömlinger Webseite steht noch etwas von einer 44km - Strecke, wird aber sonst nirgendwo erwähnt. Ist der Trailanteil dort höher als bei der 60er Tour?


----------



## tyerax (19. August 2011)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Auf der Mömlinger Webseite steht noch etwas von einer 44km - Strecke, wird aber sonst nirgendwo erwähnt. Ist der Trailanteil dort höher als bei der 60er Tour?



Das mit der 44km Strecke haben wir gestern beschlossen. Da sie keine Arbeit macht. Die 60er fahren von der 30er Strecke ab, auf eine extra Schleife über den Olympiapark in Eisenbach. Die 44km Strecke ist sozusagen Anfang 30er und 60er extra Schleife zusammengefasst, die beiden Strecken treffen dann wieder aufeinander und von da geht es für die 44er zurück zum Start/Ziel. Die 44 km Runde ist keine seperate Strecke!!!

Trailanteil für die 60er Runde ist immens höher, da der komplette Mömlinger Steinbruch bei der 44km Runde ausgelassen wird.

Die 44km Runde würde ich nur dem empfehlen, der während der 60er Runde merkt, daß er es nicht packt.... 

Also rafft Euch auf, das Wetter wird bestens!


----------



## Torpedo64 (19. August 2011)

Alles klar, dann fahre ich lieber die 60er Runde. Bis Sonntag


----------



## Torpedo64 (22. August 2011)

Das war ja gar nicht schlecht...nur die Beschilderung war leider nicht ganz so gut...


----------



## tyerax (22. August 2011)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Das war ja gar nicht schlecht...nur die Beschilderung war leider nicht ganz so gut...



Hallo Torpedo64, 

Verbesserungsvorchläge sind immer willkommen, nur so können wir es nächstes Jahr besser machen. 

Bitte sag uns an welchen Stellen oder was an der Beschilderung nicht so gut war.

entweder hier, oder im Forum unserer Homepage, oder PM.

Danke für Deinen Input, das ist uns sehr wichtig 

Gruß

tyerax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (22. August 2011)

Die Frage kann ich auch hier sofort beantworten. Das 44km - Schild war deutlich zu erkennen, aber vom 30er und 60er war nichts zu sehen. So wusste man gar nicht, wo die 60er - Tour entlang ging. Als wir schon nach kurzer Zeit am Steinbruch waren, war klar, dass die Tour zu kurz war


----------



## tyerax (22. August 2011)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Die Frage kann ich auch hier sofort beantworten. Das 44km - Schild war deutlich zu erkennen, aber vom 30er und 60er war nichts zu sehen. So wusste man gar nicht, wo die 60er - Tour entlang ging. Als wir schon nach kurzer Zeit am Steinbruch waren, war klar, dass die Tour zu kurz war



soll heißen, ihr seit die Eisenbacher Schleife gar nicht gefahren? Das 44er Schild solltet Ihr eigentlich erst sehen, wenn Ihr von der Eisenbacher Schleife zurück kommt. Bis dahin hättet Ihr 44 km und 1100hm auf dem Tacho. Nach der Abfahrt zum Neustädter Hof von der Mö1 (grüne Ausschilderung) ging es die erste rechts hoch (Gelbe Schilder RUM TOUR). Nächstes Jahr werden wir wieder Streckenposten an markanten Punkten hinstellen. Dieses Jahr waren wir leider zu wenig Leute und haben es mal so versucht. Das müssen wir besser machen...

Danke für die info

Bilder kommen bald auf die HP

Gruß


----------



## Torpedo64 (22. August 2011)

Zumindest kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern die Eisenbacher Schleife gefahren zu sein  und beim 44km - Schild hatte ich und andere erst um die 20km auf dem Tacho....(glaube ich zumindest). Dort trafen wir schon auf die etwas dickeren MTBler  und wunderten uns, dass die schon vor uns da waren 
Mir fällt noch ein, dass wir beim 44er Schild nicht abgebogen sind und stattdessen geradeaus über die Straße fuhren. Danach war aber nur noch das grüne Schild für die Mömlinger-Standardtour zu sehen, dem wir dann halt eben nachgefahren sind und uns ärgerten, dass die vorigen Schilder nicht mehr erschienen.


----------



## Torpedo64 (22. August 2011)

Noch ein Tip:
In Zukunft die Schilder etwas größer und buntiger machen. An dem Baum etwas höher anbringen, damit nicht jeder es abreißen kann. Wenn sich die Wege teilen, immer dort ein Schld anbrigen, dann baucht auch niemand dort stehen und zeigen, wo es entlang geht.

Gruß,
Torpedo


----------



## tyerax (23. August 2011)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Noch ein Tip:
> In Zukunft die Schilder etwas größer und buntiger machen. An dem Baum etwas höher anbringen, damit nicht jeder es abreißen kann. Wenn sich die Wege teilen, immer dort ein Schld anbrigen, dann baucht auch niemand dort stehen und zeigen, wo es entlang geht.
> 
> Gruß,
> Torpedo



Hallo Torpedo64,

die grünen Schilder sind die Schilder der permanenten Strecke. Diese sind vom Geopark genormt, da können wir nichts machen. Die zusätzlichen Schilder für die 60/44er Strecke waren gelbe Pfeile auf weißem Grund mit RUM TOUR Untertitel.

An den Wegeteilungen sollte eigentlich immer was hängen. Am frühen Morgen haben wir extra noch 2 Biker zur Kontrolle auf die Strecke geschickt. Muß also später entfernt worden sein.
 Hängen die Schilder zu hoch werden sie leider auch oft übersehen, das hatten wir auch schon.


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. August 2011)

Na dann ist euer Gebiet aber nicht sehr bikerfreundlich . Hoffentlich ändert sich das, denn man kann ja wirklich schöne Touren dort fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

